# Platte single hook lures



## milanmark (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok so I called the DNR, Cadillac office and said I had a question about the single, unweighted and 3/8" point to shank rule on the Platte.. asked if I replaced a treble hook with a single unweighted 3/8' hook on a Mepp's spinner if that was legal. No hesitation and he said absolutely! I like a guy with confidence! So that's what I'm going to use! And glad I asked the question on here and I got some great ideas, thanks guys!


----------



## Aquaholic101 (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks, I love that bit of info!


milanmark said:


> Ok so I called the DNR, Cadillac office and said I had a question about the single, unweighted and 3/8" point to shank rule on the Platte.. asked if I replaced a treble hook with a single unweighted 3/8' hook on a Mepp's spinner if that was legal. No hesitation and he said absolutely! I like a guy with confidence! So that's what I'm going to use! And glad I asked the question on here and I got some great ideas, thanks guys!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

milanmark said:


> Skein works but I don’t have any!


If you couldn't find someone with skein spawn to spare, in the general vicinity of Benzonia, MI, last week, you were going about it ALL wrong. lol


----------



## MT2MI (Jun 4, 2016)

What about a bead head fly? Any thoughts on if that is considered a "weighted hook"?


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

milanmark said:


> Ok so I called the DNR, Cadillac office and said I had a question about the single, unweighted and 3/8" point to shank rule on the Platte.. asked if I replaced a treble hook with a single unweighted 3/8' hook on a Mepp's spinner if that was legal. No hesitation and he said absolutely! I like a guy with confidence! So that's what I'm going to use! And glad I asked the question on here and I got some great ideas, thanks guys!


Pretty certain the weight has to be attached to the hook itself. Fishing PM years ago I snagged into something a couple times and finally broke it free and pulled up a blue/chrome hot n tot. At the time I was drifting spawn and/or yarn flies through the hole in a bend in river with fish rolling everywhere but I wasn't hooking up at all. Guide went by and I noticed they were throwing plugs so I tied on the hot n tot. Only a couple casts and I snagged something again and ended up getting the braid to me so I yanked it out by hand and it was a ginormous treble probably 2" from eye to bottom of hook with 1" gaps and probably had 5-6oz of lead poured right over the shank of the hook. I wrapped it all up and put it in my trash bag I carry in my backpack. A few casts later I hooked into a 40" 25lb king and landed it 45 minutes later on a medium heavy action 7' bass rod with 10lb leader. I was just starting out salmon fishing at the time and wasn't properly equipped let me tell you, haha. On my walk back to my truck (near dark now) I was approached by a DNR officer who said he had watched me and they congratulated me on my catch. I said thanks and was so nervous about having an illegal piece of fishing gear on me that I told them straight up what happened and showed it to him and he was great about it and said he knew I was legit but that was why he was down there because he had heard reports of guys snagging with weighted hooks. I offered to let him have it but he told me to keep it but just not use it and probably best not to have it while fishing. I don't fish much salmon/steel anymore and regs change depending on body of water and probably have since then again if not more than once but I do think the weight has to be attached to the hook.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Leaded?


MT2MI said:


> What about a bead head fly? Any thoughts on if that is considered a "weighted hook"?


----------



## MT2MI (Jun 4, 2016)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Leaded?


Curious about any type of weight on the hook of a fly - dumbbell eyes (lead, brass, etc.), bead head, cone head, even lead wrapping? I'm guessing so, but hard to know.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

MT2MI said:


> Curious about any type of weight on the hook of a fly - dumbbell eyes (lead, brass, etc.), bead head, cone head, even lead wrapping? I'm guessing so, but hard to know.


Definition in the Michigan Fishing Guide of a 'LURE' - 
Artificial Lure:
A manmade lure manufactured to
imitate natural bait. Artificial lures include spoons,
spinners, flies and plugs made of metal, plastic,
wood and other non-edible materials. They also
include plastic products made to resemble worms,
eggs, fish and other aquatic organisms.

Restrictions:
Aug. 1 - Nov. 15, inclusive,
terminal fishing gear is restricted to single-pointed,
un-weighted hooks, measuring 1/2-inch or less
from point to shank or treble hooks 3/8-inch or less
from point to shank ONLY when attached to a body
bait, plug, spinner or spoon. An artificial lure is not 
a device primarily constructed of lead

Basically, if your fly has lead during this time, it's restricted. Otherwise, a fly with brass, other metals, or other materials,such as plastic, wood, etc...are a legal lure. 

But I can guarantee you that if you're using a fly, you're going to be approached by a game warden unless you're retaining foul hooked fish(not in the mouth).


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Aquaholic101 said:


> View attachment 333964
> couple others that did their share of damage this year...but was informed from the feller at the baitshop in honor this past weekend that the dnt may consider it a weighted hook this time of year


Those are legal spinners.


----------



## Aquaholic101 (Jan 1, 2017)

Those 


GVDocHoliday said:


> Definition in the Michigan Fishing Guide of a 'LURE' -
> Artificial Lure:
> A manmade lure manufactured to
> imitate natural bait. Artificial lures include spoons,
> ...


Restrictions listed are not for the platte


----------



## milanmark (Apr 10, 2012)

Smallie12 said:


> Pretty certain the weight has to be attached to the hook itself. Fishing PM years ago I snagged into something a couple times and finally broke it free and pulled up a blue/chrome hot n tot. At the time I was drifting spawn and/or yarn flies through the hole in a bend in river with fish rolling everywhere but I wasn't hooking up at all. Guide went by and I noticed they were throwing plugs so I tied on the hot n tot. Only a couple casts and I snagged something again and ended up getting the braid to me so I yanked it out by hand and it was a ginormous treble probably 2" from eye to bottom of hook with 1" gaps and probably had 5-6oz of lead poured right over the shank of the hook. I wrapped it all up and put it in my trash bag I carry in my backpack. A few casts later I hooked into a 40" 25lb king and landed it 45 minutes later on a medium heavy action 7' bass rod with 10lb leader. I was just starting out salmon fishing at the time and wasn't properly equipped let me tell you, haha. On my walk back to my truck (near dark now) I was approached by a DNR officer who said he had watched me and they congratulated me on my catch. I said thanks and was so nervous about having an illegal piece of fishing gear on me that I told them straight up what happened and showed it to him and he was great about it and said he knew I was legit but that was why he was down there because he had heard reports of guys snagging with weighted hooks. I offered to let him have it but he told me to keep it but just not use it and probably best not to have it while fishing. I don't fish much salmon/steel anymore and regs change depending on body of water and probably have since then again if not more than once but I do think the weight has to be attached to the hook.


With all due respect.. go back and read the title... your reply makes no sense...


----------



## milanmark (Apr 10, 2012)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Definition in the Michigan Fishing Guide of a 'LURE' -
> Artificial Lure:
> A manmade lure manufactured to
> imitate natural bait. Artificial lures include spoons,
> ...


Thanks for the reminder for some waters but read the post title... this does NOT apply to the Platte River rule! go back and read my initial post! Thanks.


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

milanmark said:


> With all due respect.. go back and read the title... your reply makes no sense...


Wow, my sincerest apologies for telling a fond little fishing story in YOUR thread and I'll never do it again as I have nothing to offer, say, or contribute in this public domain simply because of my unworthiness. #I'mNOTworthy

PS With all due respect, your reply was even less appropriate and completely unnecessary but thanks


----------



## milanmark (Apr 10, 2012)

Smallie12! I liked your story... just didn't like the very first and last sentence... I was concerned they might confuse people, it did me... I'm trying to settle a legal issue that a lot of people have been confused about on the Platte and for me that goes back 45+ years! I think I have it straight now...
And your story is worthy and also interesting... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

I'm sorry. I've answered fishing tackle regulation questions at least 20times a day for the last month. 

Platte River...Limited to ONE, single pointed unweighted hook. You're basically limited to flies, single hooks with trout beads, single hooks with spawn, egg pattern flies, etc. Now, you can also use a single hook spinner, single hook on a Rapala, single hook on a spoon, etc. But you're limited to just one hook total on the line. No drop rigs. 

Basically can't have any weight affixed to the hook. No Tungsten, no lead, no brass ON THE HOOK. So no jigs, etc. 

This all came directly, in person, from the Sergeant for that District, at 630pm, when I asked him about it at Tippy Dam.


----------



## milanmark (Apr 10, 2012)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Platte River...Limited to ONE, single pointed unweighted hook. You're basically limited to flies, single hooks with trout beads, single hooks with spawn, egg pattern flies, etc. Now, you can also use a single hook spinner, single hook on a Rapala, single hook on a spoon, etc. But you're limited to just one hook total on the line. No drop rigs.
> 
> Basically can't have any weight affixed to the hook. No Tungsten, no lead, no brass ON THE HOOK. So no jigs, etc.
> 
> This all came directly, in person, from the Sergeant for that District, at 630pm, when I asked him about it at Tippy Dam.


Awesome! You summarized and spelled it out better than anything that was said so far! Thank you! AND you have another authority approving it! Sometimes fishing is so hard...


----------



## TreeDizzle (Oct 19, 2005)

GVDocHoliday said:


> I'm sorry. I've answered fishing tackle regulation questions at least 20times a day for the last month.
> 
> Platte River...Limited to ONE, single pointed unweighted hook. You're basically limited to flies, single hooks with trout beads, single hooks with spawn, egg pattern flies, etc. Now, you can also use a single hook spinner, single hook on a Rapala, single hook on a spoon, etc. But you're limited to just one hook total on the line. No drop rigs.
> 
> ...


You started your explanation very clearly saying “single POINTED unweighted hook”, but when referring to the spinners and Rapalas you said a single hooks are acceptable. I think this is where the confusion begins. A single pointed hook and a single hook are not always the same thing.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

TreeDizzle said:


> You started your explanation very clearly saying “single POINTED unweighted hook”, but when referring to the spinners and Rapalas you said a single hooks are acceptable. I think this is where the confusion begins. A single pointed hook and a single hook are not always the same thing.


A single hook, with a single point is all you're allowed to use. I don't think anyone here is confused by the omission of 'pointed' when referencing a single hook, considering we're only talking about single pointed hooks. 

From here on out, I'll be leaving out the word 'hook'. You're limited to a single point, a single un-weighted point.


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)

GVDocHoliday said:


> You're limited to a single point, a single un-weighted point.


So that means I can bow fish salmon now? It's not a hook, just a single unweighted point...

Just kidding....

Thanks for all the discussion, confusing or not, it highlighted something for me that I didn't even know was a rule, as well as cleared it up nicely.


----------

